# Problemas Sonido y NVidia

## Coder

Buenas y saludos a todos.

Después de la instalación, en la cual no tuve ningun problema, me he encontrado con dos problema que no consigo solucionar.

El 1º se debe al instalar el driver de NVidia. Sigo los pasos descritos en la "Guia de Configuración del Escritorio", pero cuando arranco las X y cambio a una terminal se me queda congelada la pantalla. Es decir, el sistema no se cuelga sólo la pantalla. Tengo un Athlon y mi targeta de video es una GeForce 2. Por google he leido que alomejor se debe a un problema que hay con las targetas NVidia y el puerto AGP con procesadores AMD. Pues eso, a ver si alguien sabe de una solución   :Confused:  .

El 2º es con el driver de sonido ALSA. Lo he instalado siguiendo la "Guia de Configuración del Escritorio" y todo bien hasta que llego al punto donde me dice que ejecute este comando:

rc-update add alsa default

Pues el problema es q el comando no me encuentra el script en /etc/init.d/alsa, es decir no se ha instalado dicho script.

Hago un find / -iname alsa para ver si encuentro el scrip y encuentro algo q se parece. Lo copio en /etc/init.d y vuelvo a ejecutar el comando.

El problema viene cuando reinicio que no me guarda la configuración del volumen y cada vez tengo que hacer:

amixer set Master 100 unmute

amixer set PCM 100 unmute

Ademas la calidad del sonido q obtengo deja mucho q desear, lo he probado intentando escuchar un MP3 con el programa mpg321, y se escucha bastante mal.

A ver si alguien puede darme alguna solución.

Gracias a todos.

Ciao

----------

## minskog

Yo tengo una gforce 2 mx, kernel 2.4.18, el driver de nvidia bajado de la web de nvidia, y un athlon thunderbird 800 en placa epox. Y no me da ningun problema, de hecho tengo jugado al unreal tournament y quake3 y va como un tiro. De todas formas tuve que parchear la bios ahi atras (mas de un año) que mi placa se liaba con la gforce tanto en win como en linux. Asi que puede ser que sea problemas de hardware.

Un saludo.

----------

## Ferdy

En cuanto a lo del sonido................ qué problema hay con usar los drivers OSS ?? No está soportada tu targeta ?? Yo los he usado siempre y no he tenido nunca problemas ( tengo una SB128PCI, el ES1371 es el driver ). Porque no pruebas con esos ?

Salu2.Ferdy

----------

## BaSS

(por enesima vez  :Smile:  rivafb + nVidia driver = crash

saludos

----------

## Coder

Gracias a todos, todo solucionado   :Very Happy:  .

El problema q tenia con las X era, como ha dicho BaSS, por que tenía activado el "rivafb".

En las instrucciones de instalación de driver de nvidia

(sacadas de la pagina de NVidia) lo pone bien claro:

Using both rivafb and the NVdriver kernel module at the same time is

currently broken.  In general, using two independent software drivers

to drive the same piece of hardware is a bad idea.

Y sobre el tema del audio, era un problema de que no configuraba bien el driver ALSA. Es que en la guia pone que al finalizar la instalación ejecutes este comando:

rc-update add alsa default

Pero me fije que cuando termina el emerge del Alsa-driver lo que te dice que hagas es:

rc-update add alsasound boot

Pues nada, Gracias.

Ciao

----------

